# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  بصورت اتوماتیک Import نمیشه کتابخانه هارو از Dependencies نمیاره

## laveran

*سلام من مبتدی هستم
 محیط برنامه نویسی طوریه که وقتی مثلا میخواهیم RelativeLayout بنویسیم یه دونه فقط Re که نوشتیم خود برنامه بطور اتوماتیک یه منویی زیرش میاره و از اونجا انتخاب میکنیم و برنامه رو ادامه میدیم.

اما مدتیه اندروید استودیوی من زیرش اون منوی اتوماتیک رو نمیاره و رنگ متغیرهاو متدها که باید عوض بشه عوض نمیشه هیچ چیز Import نمیشه حتی Alt+Enter رو هم که میزنم بازم Import نمیشه و باید دستی import رو تایپ کنم.

کتابخانه ها  رو از Dependencies نمیاره مثلا وقتی در پنجره ی Dependencies می نویسم volley و سرچ می کنم هیچ کتابخانه ای رو نمیاره.

مشکل از کجاست؟

زمان قندشکن من تموم شده بود و یکی دو روزی بدون قند شکن از اندروید استودیو استفاده کردم. این مشکلو هم تقریبا از همون موقع پیدا کردم نمی دونم شاید مشکل از اینه که بدون قند شکن کد نوشتم

البته همون قند شکن رو دوباره تمدید کردم و با قند شکن هم هرچی امتحان کردم باز همون مشکلها برام بودند و حل نشد از سیسکو استفاده می کردم

باید چیکار کنم؟

ممنون از راهنمایی*

----------


## hharddy

گزینه File و انتخاب کنید بعد Power safe mode و بزنید یکبار غیر فعال میشه دوباره همینکار و کنید و فعالش کنید ببینید درست میشه یا خیر

----------


## laveran

*ممنون مشکلم حل شد.

یه مشکل ساده 3 روزه منو درگیر کرده بود. روی دو تا سیستم کار میکنم نمی دونم چرا دو تاش هم اینجوری شده بود یکیشو مجبورا تنظیماتشو به حالت پیش فرض برگرداندم مشکلم حل شد بعد دوباره پروژه را Import کردم

اما توی اونیکی سیستمم طبق گفته ی شما Power safe mode رو کلیک کردم مشکلم حل شد*

----------

